# ~~~ CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE 09 ~~~



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THE CUT OFF IS 30 PEOPLE , PLEASE POST HERE TO BE ENTERED IN THE EXCHANGE. PLEASE CUT AND PASTE AND ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST. I WILL CLEAN OUT MY INBOX TONIGHT TO BE READY FOR THE ONSLAUGHT OF PM'S I WILL BE RECEIVING , THIS IS STARTING LATER THAN IN YEARS PAST, SO PLEASE DO YOUR BEST TO GET YOUR THINGS SHIPPED AS SOON AS YOU GET YOUR ADDY TO SHIP TO . :cheesy: 

1.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

1. BODINE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 11 2009, 06:15 PM~15637425
> *1. BODINE
> *


2. Low


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 07:17 PM~15637443
> *2. Low
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

1. BODINE
2. Low


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

2. Low
3.lowridermodels


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

3. CNDYBLU66SS










































:biggrin: 
1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:14 PM~15637411
> *THE CUT OFF IS 30 PEOPLE , PLEASE POST HERE TO BE ENTERED IN THE EXCHANGE. PLEASE CUT AND PASTE AND ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST. I WILL CLEAN OUT MY INBOX TONIGHT TO BE READY FOR THE ONSLAUGHT OF PM'S I WILL BE RECEIVING , THIS IS STARTING LATER THAN IN YEARS PAST, SO PLEASE DO YOUR BEST TO GET YOUR THINGS SHIPPED AS SOON AS YOU GET YOUR ADDY TO SHIP TO .  :cheesy:
> 
> 1.
> *



so basically to x change models ??????? what kind or what , SPECIFICS :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15637495
> *so basically to x change models ??????? what kind or what , SPECIFICS  :dunno:
> *


:twak: GO READ THE TOPIC...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4.BiggC


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2009, 05:19 PM~15637483
> *3. CNDYBLU66SS
> :biggrin:
> 1. BODINE
> ...


WTF!
1.REVREND HEARSE
2.BODINE
3.LOWANDBEYOND
4.LOWRIDERMODELS
5.CANDYBLU


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2009, 06:23 PM~15637518
> *WTF!
> 1.REVREND HEARSE
> 2.BODINE
> ...


:nono: IM JUST PUTTING IT ON, NOT PARTICIPATING 

1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4.BiggC
5.LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

1.REVREND HEARSE
2.BODINE
3.LOWANDBEYOND
4.LOWRIDERMODELS
5.CANDYBLU 
6 mcloven


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:22 PM~15637510
> *:twak: GO READ THE TOPIC...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: IM GAME


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4.BiggC
5.LOWRIDERMODELS
6.MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS

CURRENT AND CORRECT LIST...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4.BiggC
5.LOWRIDERMODELS
6.MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
1. BODINE
2. Low 
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:30 PM~15637590
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...



why it gotta b CHAWMPS :angry: :twak: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if you dont get to 30 by monday lets just go with what you got :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE 
11. LB808


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

12.Deuces76


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE 
11. LB808 
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE 
11. LB808 
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69 
14. D.L.O.Styles


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15637809
> *why it gotta b CHAWMPS :angry:  :twak:  :dunno:  :tears:
> *


* MY BAD, I WAS TYPING FAST AS HELL...*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 11 2009, 06:51 PM~15637823
> *if you dont get to 30 by monday lets just go with what you got  :cheesy:    :cheesy:
> *


THAT IS THE PLAN AT THE MOMENT.... :cheesy:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE 
11. LB808 
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69 
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE 
11. LB808 
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69 
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.

*I'll take part as long as i'm not paired up with anyone on the list above me ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15638273
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15638273
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15638273
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin 
19. LOW4OSHOW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN 
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin 
19. LOW4OSHOW
[email protected]


and im not tryin to get paired up with you know who  *cough*cough* mcloven *cough*cough*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin 
19. LOW4OSHOW 
[email protected]


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2009, 07:52 PM~15638422
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


wtf man i send good shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 11 2009, 10:56 PM~15638461
> *wtf man i send good shit
> *





still dont trust it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

why because i never delt with ya i got my shit straight


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got him last year Jeff, it was cool, he sent me the 51 chevy fleetline.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected] 
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected] 
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 08:03 PM~15638530
> *I got him last year Jeff, it was cool, he sent me the 51 chevy fleetline.
> *


thanks man


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 11:03 PM~15638530
> *I got him last year Jeff, it was cool, he sent me the 51 chevy fleetline.
> *






 its all good big dawg!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

7 more spots!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali 
27. Regalistic


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER 
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali 
27. Regalistic

28.Solo1


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
[email protected]
21.AIRBRUSHMASTER
22.crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic

28.Solo1
29. Phatras


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 12:20 AM~15640088
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


Damn, Just missed this.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 11 2009, 10:36 PM~15640276
> *Damn, Just missed this.
> *


x2


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15638273
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


LOL, why not. Is it because we can't match up to your "PACKAGE" ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

too late i guess....  just like my gift from last year.... late...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

My pm box is empty . Please put Xmas xchange in the title so I know what it's for . I will begin doling ou addys as soon as I have all 30 ......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15640518
> *too late i guess....  just like my gift from last year.... late...
> *


I guess it's not ment to be, HOMIE.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

It's too late but count me out anyways. This year i'm still unemployed. The past 2 years were fun tho!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

30 what the fucks up with that? :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+Nov 11 2009, 10:36 PM~15640276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* ALRIGHT GRINCHES , ILL UP THE NUMBER TO 40 AND THATS IT. I DONT WANT TO GET IN OVER MY HEAD WITH THE ORGANIZING OF THIS . MINI RECOMMENDED 30 , I WENT WITH WHAT HE SAID....  *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown 
33. ptman


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15639036
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: ASS HOLE NOW IT SAYS IT ON ALL OF THEM :angry:














:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown 
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

BTW Thanks Rev. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 12 2009, 08:20 AM~15642308
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :angry: ASS HOLE NOW IT SAYS IT ON ALL OF THEM  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2009, 07:34 AM~15642863
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 12 2009, 08:25 AM~15642780
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 10:39 AM~15643483
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown 
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

CHRISTMAS</span></span>[/b]

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown 
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:44 AM~15643541
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thats how i like to start my morning with a good laugh thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWPS 
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown

uffin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWPS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 11:10 AM~15643842
> *Thats how i like to start my morning with a good laugh thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: CHAWMPS IS MY LITTLE HOMIE, HE'S A KOOL CAT! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWPS IS A NUT LICKER!
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo



NEED 2 MORE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2009, 09:48 AM~15644302
> *:biggrin: CHAWMPS IS MY LITTLE HOMIE, HE'S A KOOL CAT! :biggrin:
> *


I figured that much lol.......... its always cool to bust the homies chawps every now and then.......


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo

count me in


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ONE MORE SPOT , GET YOUR ADDRESSES IN FELLAS ! I CANT DO ANYTHING WITHOUT THEM....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWPS 
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE A *** !!!!X 1000000000 
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
NEED 2 MORE  

 :angry: :twak:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWPS 
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE A *** !!!!X 1000000000 
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
39. MR.1/16TH


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

1. BODINE
2. Low
3. CNDYBLU
4. BiggC
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS
8. 06150xlt
9. CHR1S619
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808
12. Deuces76
13. grimreaper69
14. D.L.O.Styles
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif
20. [email protected]
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali
27. Regalistic
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................
31. Mademan
32. ibldmyown
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey
36.CALAVERAS73
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo
40. MR.1/16TH

   


DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

40 it is !!! Fellas if you haven't done so allready I need yor addresses. Please put Xmas xchange in the title. I have had several pm's asking if I need addresses now, yes I do. If I don't have your addy by tommorow midnight you won't be able to participate . I have to get to puting names in the model box and drawing them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I assume u got my addy?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 01:03 PM~15645526
> *1. BODINE
> 2. Low
> 3. CNDYBLU
> ...



:uh: :ugh: :dunno: :angry:  :tears: :tears: :tears: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 08:50 PM~15645929
> *40 it is !!! Fellas if you haven't done so allready I need yor addresses. Please put Xmas xchange in the title.  I have had several pm's asking if I need addresses now, yes I do. If I don't have your addy by tommorow midnight you won't be able to participate . I have to get to puting names in the model box and drawing them.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 12 2009, 12:57 PM~15646023
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :angry:    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 why you crying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 01:27 PM~15644689
> *ONE MORE SPOT , GET YOUR ADDRESSES IN FELLAS ! I CANT DO ANYTHING WITHOUT THEM....
> *


thanks for doing this homie !!!!!
I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 02:50 PM~15645929
> *40 it is !!! Fellas if you haven't done so allready I need yor addresses. Please put Xmas xchange in the title.  I have had several pm's asking if I need addresses now, yes I do. If I don't have your addy by tommorow midnight you won't be able to participate . I have to get to puting names in the model box and drawing them.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I AHAVE ADDYS FOR THE FOLLOWING , ILL UPDATE AS MORE COME IN... :biggrin: 

1. BODINE- GOT IT 
2. Low - GOT IT
3. CNDYBLU- GOT IT ...
4. BiggC -GOT IT 
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN- GOT IT
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS - GOT IT 
8. 06150xlt - GOT IT 
9. CHR1S619- GOT IT
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808 - GOT IT 
12. Deuces76 - GOT IT 
13. grimreaper69 - GOT IT 
14. D.L.O.Styles- got it.
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif GOT IT
20. [email protected] - GOT IT
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw - GOT IT 
23. mkd904
24. MARINATE
25. Aces'N"Eights
26. Rookiefromcali - GOT IT 
27. Regalistic - GOT IT 
28. Solo1
29. Phatras
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................ - GOT IT 
31. Mademan - GOT IT
32. ibldmyown - GO TIT 
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey- GOT IT 
36.CALAVERAS73 - GOT IT 
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo - GOT IT 
40. MR.1/16TH - GOT IT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

missed it again :burn:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15646672
> *missed it again :burn:
> *



i miss it this year too  oh well :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 02:01 PM~15646078
> *why you crying!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I AHAVE ADDYS FOR THE FOLLOWING , ILL UPDATE AS MORE COME IN... 

1. BODINE- GOT IT 
2. Low - GOT IT
3. CNDYBLU- GOT IT ...
4. BiggC -GOT IT 
5. LOWRIDERMODELS
6. MCLOVEN- GOT IT
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS - GOT IT 
8. 06150xlt - GOT IT 
9. CHR1S619- GOT IT
10. 93FULLSIZE
11. LB808 - GOT IT 
12. Deuces76 - GOT IT 
13. grimreaper69 - GOT IT 
14. D.L.O.Styles- got it.
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin- GOT IT
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif GOT IT
20. [email protected] - GOT IT
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw - GOT IT 
23. mkd904-GOT IT
24. MARINATE GOT IT!
25. Aces'N"Eights- GOT IT
26. Rookiefromcali - GOT IT 
27. Regalistic - GOT IT 
28. Solo1
29. Phatras- GOT IT 
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................ - GOT IT 
31. Mademan - GOT IT
32. ibldmyown - GO TIT 
33. ptman
34.Ohio Chad
35.raystrey- GOT IT 
36.CALAVERAS73 - GOT IT 
37. BIGBEARLOCOS
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo - GOT IT 
40. MR.1/16TH - GOT IT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 12 2009, 03:01 PM~15646078
> *why you crying!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt for addresses!!!!!

I HAVE ADDYS FOR THE FOLLOWING , ILL UPDATE AS MORE COME IN... 

1. BODINE- GOT IT 
2. Low - GOT IT
3. CNDYBLU- GOT IT ...
4. BiggC -GOT IT 
5. LOWRIDERMODELS- GOT IT
6. MCLOVEN- GOT IT
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS - GOT IT 
8. 06150xlt - GOT IT 
9. CHR1S619- GOT IT
10. 93FULLSIZE- GOT IT
11. LB808 - GOT IT 
12. Deuces76 - GOT IT 
13. grimreaper69 - GOT IT 
14. D.L.O.Styles- got it.
15. AJ128
16. Minidreams Inc.GOT IT 
17. tunzafun
18. southside groovin- GOT IT
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif GOT IT
20. [email protected] - GOT IT
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw - GOT IT 
23. mkd904-GOT IT
24. MARINATE GOT IT!
25. Aces'N"Eights- GOT IT
26. Rookiefromcali - GOT IT 
27. Regalistic - GOT IT 
28. Solo1- GOT IT
29. Phatras- GOT IT 
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................ - GOT IT 
31. Mademan - GOT IT
32. ibldmyown - GO TIT 
33. ptman-GOT IT
34.Ohio Chad- GOT IT
35.raystrey- GOT IT 
36.CALAVERAS73 - GOT IT 
37. BIGBEARLOCOS- GOT IT
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo - GOT IT 
40. MR.1/16TH - GOT IT

I HAVE * 36 * OF 40!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, stayed away from computer for a few days and I missed out on this again !!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15649738
> *damn, stayed away from computer for a few days and I missed out on this again !!!!
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Nov 12 2009, 10:08 PM~15649738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you guys exchange with each other?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dang santa: I been good all year long.. all I wanted is one of them caprice's and 
a big body! please? what if i charge the batterys in Rudolf's nose?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 10:50 PM~15649498
> *ttt for addresses!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE ADDYS FOR THE FOLLOWING , ILL UPDATE AS MORE COME IN...
> ...





ill talk to gil (rollinoldskoo) tonight and see whats up with him, that will make a even 36  

good enough to get shit started


----------



## 8dueceburb (Nov 4, 2009)

is it cool if a newbie like me joins in?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i missed out this year. its all good. it is defintly a cool that that hearse is doing. 

DONT FORGET TO POST PICS OF WHATS GETTING SENT OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8dueceburb_@Nov 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15656029
> *is it cool if a newbie like me joins in?
> *


Sorry bro, OG's only this year, and the limit has been reached anyway.


----------



## 8dueceburb (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2009, 11:46 AM~15656251
> *Sorry bro, OG's only this year, and the limit has been reached anyway.
> *


okay cool. thanks though. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2009, 12:14 PM~15656009
> *ill talk to gil (rollinoldskoo) tonight and see whats up with him, that will make a even 36
> 
> good enough to get shit started
> *


that will work for me... il;l start drawing names tonight....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt for addresses!!!!!

I HAVE ADDYS FOR THE FOLLOWING , ILL UPDATE AS MORE COME IN... 

1. BODINE- GOT IT 
2. Low - GOT IT
3. CNDYBLU- GOT IT ...
4. BiggC -GOT IT 
5. LOWRIDERMODELS- GOT IT
6. MCLOVEN- GOT IT
7. DANNY CHAWMPS LICKS NUTS - GOT IT 
8. 06150xlt - GOT IT 
9. CHR1S619- GOT IT
10. 93FULLSIZE- GOT IT
11. LB808 - GOT IT 
12. Deuces76 - GOT IT 
13. grimreaper69 - GOT IT 
14. D.L.O.Styles- got it.
15. AJ128- GOT IT
16. Minidreams Inc.GOT IT 
17. tunzafun GOT -IT 
18. southside groovin- GOT IT
19. LOW4OSHOW wink.gif GOT IT
20. [email protected] - GOT IT
21. AIRBRUSHMASTER
22. crenshaw magraw - GOT IT 
23. mkd904-GOT IT
24. MARINATE GOT IT!
25. Aces'N"Eights- GOT IT
26. Rookiefromcali - GOT IT 
27. Regalistic - GOT IT 
28. Solo1- GOT IT
29. Phatras- GOT IT 
30. UNDERCOVERIMPALA........................ - GOT IT 
31. Mademan - GOT IT
32. ibldmyown - GO TIT 
33. ptman-GOT IT
34.Ohio Chad- GOT IT
35.raystrey- GOT IT 
36.CALAVERAS73 - GOT IT 
37. BIGBEARLOCOS- GOT IT
38. rollinoldskoo
39 old low & slo - GOT IT 
40. MR.1/16TH - GOT IT

I HAVE * 38 * OF 40!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I just sent ya the other two you needed..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVE ALL 40 , ILL DO THE DRAWING OF NAMES TONIGHT....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

get to work lol


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15660258
> *I HAVE ALL 40 , ILL DO THE DRAWING OF NAMES TONIGHT....
> *


  hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WHEN I SEND YOU AN ADDY , PLEASE DONT REPLY WITH '' IS THIS WHERE I SEND TO??'' , YES IT IS. I HAVE CHECKED AND DOUBLE CHECKED THE ADDYS BEFORE SENDING. :biggrin: WORK WITH ME PEOPLE , ITS A LOT OF WORK FELLAS....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

FIRST BATCH IS OUT, I TIRED, IM TAKING A NAP AND ILL GET BACK ON IT.... THIS IS A LOT OF CONFUSING WORK, BUT I HAVE IT FIGURED OUT...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I just got a wierd pm with just a addy. Is that where i ship too?








Lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15663958
> *I just got a wierd pm with just a addy. Is that where i ship too?
> Lmao
> *


me too, lol, i believe that IS where we ship to bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* I GOT WORD FROM [email protected] THAT ROLLINOLSKOO WOULDNT BE ABLE TO PARTICIPATE THIS YEAR. I SAY BULLSHIT, I HAVE COVERED HIS GIFT FOR THIS EXCHANGE , HES A GOOD DUDE AND I DIDNT WANT HIM TO BE LEFT OUT!*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15665619
> *  HEADS UP!  ADDYS HAVE BEEN SENT! TO ANSWER THE QUESTIONS I GOT, THERES NO NAMES FOR A REASON , THIS IS ANONYMOUS , YOURE NOT SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHO YOUR SENDING TO , AFTER OPENING DAY, I WILL POST WHO GOT MATCHED WITH WHO.
> *


*

:dunno:*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I think i already figured out who i have........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 14 2009, 04:02 PM~15665763
> *:dunno:
> *


WHATS NOT TO GET, IF YOU KNEW WHO YOU WERE SENDING TO , I WOULDNT NEED THE ADDYS...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 06:21 PM~15665890
> *WHATS NOT TO GET, IF YOU KNEW WHO YOU WERE SENDING TO , I WOULDNT NEED THE ADDYS...
> *


I just go the PM for my addy to send it to..like 5 min ago :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick question when do we have to have it shipped out by?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 14 2009, 07:50 PM~15667157
> *Quick question when do we have to have it shipped out by?
> *


christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 08:13 PM~15667315
> *christmas.  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: should be shipped at least 2 weeks in advance so we can open it on Christmas


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm good on the exchange, guess wait til next year......


Santa Biggs stopped by early this year and dropped of some kits for me already...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15667623
> *I'm good on the exchange, guess wait til next year......
> Santa Biggs stopped by early this year and dropped of some kits for me already...
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15667623
> *I'm good on the exchange, guess wait til next year......
> Santa Biggs stopped by early this year and dropped of some kits for me already...
> 
> ...


DAMN .... WISH THAT HAPPEN TO ME ...LOLOOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2009, 08:59 PM~15667582
> *:no:  :no: should be shipped at least 2 weeks in advance so we can open it on Christmas
> *


i think packages should be shipped out by thanksgiving. Gives everyone time to ship across the boarder and into hawaii and still have the boxes in hand way b4 christmas. 
No matter to me, Im going monday and getting mine. Ship it by friday.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 14 2009, 06:18 PM~15665863
> *I think i already figured out who i have........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same here.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

uhhh yea 


:uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15667623
> *I'm good on the exchange, guess wait til next year......
> Santa Biggs stopped by early this year and dropped of some kits for me already...
> 
> ...


damn!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

How about a P.A.C.H.E. addition to your christmas list? :0 
Paint and chrome for the Handycapt Exchange? Rev Santa?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is in the mail...Open it now or wait your choice.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ILL B SENDING IT TODAY , I WRAPPED IT WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PAPER :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Guys be sure when you send the stuff you put lil gift swap or something on the addy. I knew who my swap buddy was by his addy but i still didnt put his name there for fear of him opening it early..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Picked mine up tonight. So how's this work this year? Are we posting pics of what we're sending?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you can if you wish.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is what I'm sending, hope the reciever likes.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

ill get something and send it out this friday.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM MAILING MINE OUT MONDAY MORNING TO MY GIFT EXCHANGE HOMIE!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AWW DAMN JIM.. I SENT YOU THE WRONG ADDY... YOUR DESTINATION IS ACTUALLY KANSAS CITY , MISSOURI! :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 02:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I wish I could send more than just one kit. If I get a hook up like that I'm gonna feel like shit.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: DID U GET MY ADRESS RIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn man im just sending a kit and wheels


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 18 2009, 09:20 AM~15701497
> *damn man im just sending a kit and wheels
> *


Yea for real man.. Make the rest of us look like turds..LOL.. I felt all cool about what i sent then bam.. Big man has to up us all.. I see how it is.. LMAO.. James is one of those guys in the hobby who would give you his last tube of glue if ya needed it.. One of the best.. who ever is his buddy is a lucky person..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 18 2009, 07:22 AM~15700705
> *Damn, I wish I could send more than just one kit. If I get a hook up like that I'm gonna feel like shit.
> *


no need to feel like shit. its not about what you give so much as whats behind it. i know there are guys that may be only able to send a kit with the economy the way it is. and no one should feel bad about that. i just happen to be blessed with what i have. and for personal and family reasons we are not going to do christmas this year within my household. so i brought a little more to my x-mas exchange buddy. this is my christmas.
not trying to show anyone up, i just get the gift of giving and a lil contribution to the hobby. by hopefully getting someone exited to get to the bench. uffin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 02:04 PM~15703681
> *no need to feel like shit. its not about what you give so much as whats behind it. i know there are guys that may be only able to send a kit with the economy the way it is. and no one should feel bad about that. i just happen to be blessed with what i have. and for personal and family reasons we are not going to do christmas this year within my household. so i brought a little more to my x-mas exchange buddy. this is my christmas.
> not trying to show anyone up, i just get the gift of giving and a lil contribution to the hobby. by hopefully getting someone exited to get to the bench. uffin:
> *


Yeah, I see what you mean. I'm just glad I was able to participate after how bad this year has gone for me.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

sent a pm ! I NEED MY BUDDIES ADDRESS SO I CAN SHIP MY GIFT TOMMROW !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 06:46 PM~15705710
> *sent  a  pm !  I  NEED  MY  BUDDIES  ADDRESS  SO  I  CAN  SHIP  MY  GIFT  TOMMROW !
> *





come on man, do i have to keep sendin you my addy lol :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 03:46 PM~15705710
> *sent  a  pm !  I  NEED  MY  BUDDIES  ADDRESS  SO  I  CAN  SHIP  MY  GIFT  TOMMROW !
> *


im working on it grasshopper...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'll be sending mine out this weekend.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 06:36 PM~15706282
> *im working on it grasshopper...
> *


I JUST HOPE MINE AN'T MIKE'S OR CARLA !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 06:32 PM~15706858
> *I  JUST   HOPE  MINE  AN'T   MIKE'S  OR  CARLA  !
> *


eh fucker.... your trade should be there by now. like I said... youll really like the extra shit that I added. I really do feel bad about taking so long.

Man, EVERY deal we do something gets fucked up.... my 59 impala and 75.00 money order that didnt show up, the caprice showing up crushed..... fucked up

and I always hook it up real good with this exchange. my partners gift already went out. so STFU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 05:32 PM~15706858
> *I  JUST  HOPE  MINE  AN'T  MIKE'S  OR  CARL  !
> *


wtf man im good to ya


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 18 2009, 07:02 PM~15707169
> *wtf man im good to ya
> *


your box show up yet they told me 6 days, and today is 6 days. I havent checked the conf. since the other day.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2009, 06:04 PM~15707192
> *your box  show up yet they told me 6 days, and today is 6 days. I havent checked the conf. since the other day.
> *


havent got it today


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be shipping my exchange gift on the 30th.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 02:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it man...I only sent 2 kits, a set of paint brushes, a set of wheels, a new x-acto and 2 boxes of blades!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 19 2009, 08:29 PM~15720550
> *Damn it man...I only sent 2 kits, a set of paint brushes, a set of wheels, a new x-acto and 2 boxes of blades!
> *


 :0 I need to get blades!! Thanks for the reminder :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 12:41 PM~15665619
> * I GOT WORD FROM  [email protected] THAT ROLLINOLSKOO WOULDNT BE ABLE TO PARTICIPATE THIS YEAR. I SAY BULLSHIT, I HAVE COVERED HIS GIFT FOR THIS EXCHANGE , HES A GOOD DUDE AND I DIDNT WANT HIM TO BE LEFT OUT!
> *




appreciate it homie....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

heres my gift !










not much but it meets the $15.00 dollar limit right ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 12:14 PM~15726168
> *heres my  gift  !
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you get my addy right on the box, wouldn't want it gettin lost. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 12:18 PM~15726223
> *Make sure you get my addy right on the box, wouldn't want it gettin lost.  :biggrin:
> *


Mine is westward bound ! I got Time Machine from Hawaii !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 12:20 PM~15726239
> *Mine  is  westward  bound  !  I  got  Time Machine  from  Hawaii !
> *


DAMMIT :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 12:44 PM~15726501
> *DAMMIT  :roflmao:
> *


Just joking around ! I don't know who i have ! It is a cali addy but all i got was a address no name so i'll find out when they post that they got it ! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Whoever gets mine  is gonna laugh their ass off. I decided to wrap it this year too, and the only wrapping paper I had layin around was Spongebob (my daughter LOVES Spongebob). :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 12:47 PM~15726523
> *Just  joking  around  !  I  don't  know  who  i  have  !  It is  a  cali  addy    but  all  i  got  was a  address  no  name  so  i'll  find out  when they  post that  they  got it !  :biggrin:
> *


Rules me out anyway, I'm not in Cali.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ohh cool im in cali


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ILL BE SENDING MINE OFF AFTER THE VICTORVILLE SHOW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 20 2009, 01:53 PM~15728531
> *ILL BE SENDING MINE OFF AFTER THE VICTORVILLE SHOW
> *


Me too. Might find something good there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

who got pittsburgh :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2009, 06:05 PM~15729709
> *who got pittsburgh :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll post up later what I'm sending, and it'll be next week before I can send due to somethings I've been busy taking care of here at home.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

shipped mine out this afternoon


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WE SHOULD MAKE A THREAD AND POST THE PACKAGES WHEN WE GET THEM!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Post em right here.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2009, 07:32 PM~15706858
> *I  JUST  HOPE  MINE  AN'T  MIKE'S  OR  CARLA  !
> *



Hmmm...I just seen this. I love you too Mini Hard Dick.<---No ****


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 21 2009, 12:41 AM~15733848
> *Hmmm...I just seen this.  I love you too Mini Hard Dick.<---No ****
> *


Hmm ! WHat was it that you seen that has you on the rag ?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i have part of my gift i have a 70 impala and a set of lips from pegasus after the victorville show ill have the rest pics coming soon................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shipped mine this morning, on it's way to MO. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2009, 11:14 PM~15732588
> *WE SHOULD MAKE A THREAD AND POST THE PACKAGES WHEN WE GET THEM!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Person I shipped to should have theres by today.. I shipped it priority to cali last monday..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im sending a 58 impala lowrider kit


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 24 2009, 04:18 PM~15768194
> *Person I shipped to should have theres by today.. I shipped it priority to cali last monday..
> *


yeah shipped mine out on friday priority so i figure they should have there's anytime. hope they enjoy


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

still getting mine together, should send out in a week or so.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Still waiting on Hearse to get me my address ! I had an issue with my pm's and my addy got delete or some shit ! So i pmed him eto resend it but nothing yet ? So i'm stucked till i get an address ! All i remember is it was in Cali and the city was Bencia ? or some shit like that ! But until i get a pm from Hearse i can't send mine !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i know who im sending to and who is sending to me


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's what I'm sending....either today or tomorrow.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 24 2009, 05:52 PM~15768512
> *still getting mine together, should send out in a week or so.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

mine is going out tommorow,too much drama going on


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

TOO MANY PEOPLE IN CALI TO HOPE ITS ME PHATRAS!!!! BUT I CAN ALWAYS HOPE!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 24 2009, 05:18 PM~15768194
> *Person I shipped to should have theres by today.. I shipped it priority to cali last monday..
> *





i call your bluff :biggrin: its comein east, you just want us to belive its goin west !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 24 2009, 04:32 PM~15768865
> *TOO MANY PEOPLE IN CALI TO HOPE ITS ME PHATRAS!!!! BUT I CAN ALWAYS HOPE!!!!
> *


Its not man sorry.. I know who it was though..lol..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 03:10 PM~15768665
> *Still  waiting  on  Hearse  to  get  me  my  address !  I  had  an  issue  with  my  pm's  and  my  addy  got  delete  or  some  shit !   So  i  pmed  him eto  resend  it  but  nothing yet ?  So  i'm  stucked till i get  an  address ! All i  remember  is  it  was  in  Cali  and  the  city  was  Bencia ? or  some  shit  like  that !  But  until  i  get  a pm  from  Hearse  i  can't  send  mine !
> *


i havent got a reply, you aint the only on eit happened to...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i will ship mine out friday.just have to box it up and send it out.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15768665
> *Still  waiting  on  Hearse  to  get  me  my  address !  I  had  an  issue  with  my  pm's  and  my  addy  got  delete  or  some  shit !  So  i  pmed  him eto  resend  it  but  nothing yet ?  So  i'm  stucked till i get  an  address ! All i  remember  is  it  was  in  Cali  and  the  city  was  Bencia ? or  some  shit  like  that !  But  until  i  get  a pm  from  Hearse  i  can't  send  mine !
> *


i think it was milton , fl.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I JUST HAD TO SEND MY ADDY TO REVEREND HEARSE......AND HE SENT ME ONE A WHILE BACK DO I STILL SEND IT TO THE ADDY HE GAVE ME OR DO I WAIT FOR A DIFFERENT ONE???????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:35 PM~15773064
> *I JUST HAD TO SEND MY ADDY TO REVEREND HEARSE......AND HE SENT ME ONE A WHILE BACK DO I STILL SEND IT TO THE ADDY HE GAVE ME OR DO I WAIT FOR A DIFFERENT ONE???????
> *


the addy i sent you was the one you ship to....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 01:33 AM~15773887
> *the addy i sent you was the one you ship to....
> *


  COOL JUST MAKING SURE HOMIE!!! YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

got my kit today to send, hope they like it. sucks i was only able to afford one kit compared to some of these others. but i got what i could. thanks hearse for putting this together.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: gonna deliver my gift :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 03:47 PM~15791208
> *:biggrin:  gonna deliver my gift :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 12:14 PM~15726168
> *heres my  gift  !
> 
> 
> ...


*HEADS UP ! THIS MIGHT BE HEADING YOUR WAY ! *</span>



<span style=\'color:green\'>*Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0001 6448 8292
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 10:37 AM on November 27, 2009 in INDEPENDENCE, MO 64054. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Who has already shipped?

Who has already received?

 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i havent shipped


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Mine is on it's way out Monday:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15801617
> *Who has already shipped?
> 
> Who has already received?
> ...


recieved :biggrin:
plans to ship tomorrow


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

shipped.. person should have it already.. 

I have not received yet..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2009, 11:43 PM~15802225
> *recieved :biggrin:
> plans to ship tomorrow
> *


I figured you received yours by now.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2009, 11:47 PM~15802272
> *I figured you received yours by now.
> *


I hope it was a truck...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 27 2009, 11:51 PM~15802324
> *I hope it was a truck...
> *


 :no:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT MY GIFT READY BUT I CANT SHIP TILL MONDAY, AND I HAVENT RECIEVED YET.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

i'll be sending my side out on wed/thur.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet.
Mine will ship out monday.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mines in the mail off to my xchange homie!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MINE HEADS OUT MONDAY HOPE THEY LIKE IT....!!!... I DONT WANT TO POST PICKS THE PERSON CAN WHEN THEY GET IT I WANT THEM TO HAVE THE REAL XMAS FEELING WHEN THEY OPEN IT...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mines going out monday


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I recieved mine the other day. 
Shippin mine out monday or tuesday. Gotta go back to hobby lobby. :biggrin: 

And i almost opened it. Lol. Looked the same as all the other packages i get in the mail, til i realized ive never spoke to this homie, so i knew we hadnt had any deals, so its gotta be the xmas gift. :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

already sent mine tracking number says they got it :biggrin: 
nothing yet


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine was going to go out today, but I was having someone else send it for me, and well they didn't, so I'll do it on Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Shipped mine out today.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

got my xmas buddy exchange gift right now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I ship mine but i have yet to get 1 in return ! We still have a few weeks hope everyone stay true to their word and ship's their gifts !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mine went out today


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2009, 03:48 PM~15823246
> *I  ship mine  but  i have  yet    to  get  1  in  return ! We  still  have  a few  weeks  hope  everyone  stay  true  to  their  word  and  ship's  their  gifts !
> *


I know what you mean Dave, like last year some of the guys didn't get theirs. Mine went out on the 21st, so I'm sure he got it already.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2009, 05:10 PM~15823419
> *
> I know what you mean Dave, like last year some of the guys didn't get theirs. Mine went out on the 21st, so I'm sure he got it already.
> *


like me  ill be sending mine out on wedsnday!!!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I HAVE NOT GOT MINE EITHER BUT ITS ALL GOOD I HAVE FAITH.. MINE WENT OUT TODAY...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

mine will go out this week. i wanted to send it last week but didnt get a chance.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

mine is going out this week....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mine will be goin out wed


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

MINE WENT OUT TODAY
TRACKIN #9101148008600376651312


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

MINE WENT OUT TODAY ALSO. HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU GET TUNZAFUN...!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

SENT MY PACKAGE OUT TODAY

CONFIRMATION #03090330000043291829

WENT TO CALI!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MINE WENT OUT YESTERDAY!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine was sent out priority today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mine went out today............. goin south :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

mine went out 2 days ago :cheesy: shipping allong was 20.00 :angry: lol pacage goin west!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

my xmas buddy package is goin out tommorrow


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15851710
> *my xmas buddy package is goin out tommorrow
> *


mine too....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Mine was sent out priority today too, Post pics when you get it Kool.*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY!!! :cheesy: 










THANKS AL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got mine also today ! Thanks Darren ! Now when do we get to open them ?????


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres the confirmation number 0309-1140-0001-4851-2948 hope u like what i sent xmas buddy


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2009, 07:50 PM~15862894
> *I  got  mine  also  today !    Thanks  Darren !  Now  when  do  we  get to  open  them ?????
> *



IT DOESN'T REALLY MATTER TO ME, BUT I THOUGHT WE WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO OPEN TIL CHRISTMAS. I'M JUST GLAD YOU GOT IT AND I HOPE YOU LIKE IT. I THOUGHT THE STUFF I SENT WAS STUFF YOU WOULD LIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 3 2009, 03:41 PM~15861462
> *GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



No worries Homie. Enjoy. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

mine went out today,i thought it went out last week but found it in the trunk,ill post tracking later


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Mine went out yesterday Tracking #0309 0330 0001 5067 5888

Headed to the MO.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got mine today thanks big c


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 30 2009, 06:54 PM~15824896
> *MINE WENT OUT TODAY ALSO. HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU GET TUNZAFUN...!
> *


got it wednesday homie. thanks alot! im gonna wait til christmas to open it tho...hope i get my 2 front teeth! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY CONFRI# PRIORITY MAIL: 0308 2690 0000 8605 2603* :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

GOT MINE TODAY THANKS MCLOVIN CANT WAIT TO OPEN...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks bigbearlocos :cheesy: got my pacage today will post pics tomorrow... well wen i got home there was a box with a big ass chunk missing out of tha corner!   but its all good  what ever it is you cant see into the box becouse there paper protection over it! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
OH YEA I FORGOT TO ADD MY NAME ONTO THE BOX! SO WHEN THAT PERSON GETS IT ,JUST KNO ITS PROBABLY MINE, LOL(probably the only one that didnt put screen name)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont think any of us did... youre not supposed to i dont think


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You're supposed to put a little note on the inside, but I didn't even do that, "whoever" got mine  will know who it was from. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 4 2009, 05:50 PM~15873785
> *HERES MY CONFRI# PRIORITY MAIL: 0308 2690 0000 8605 2603 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 GOT IT :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

JUST WANTED TO LET 93FULLSIZE KNOW I GOT YOUR CHRISTMAS PACKAGE.......THANKS BRO.

CANT WAIT TO OPEN IT...!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 5 2009, 03:09 PM~15880542
> *JUST WANTED TO LET 93FULLSIZE KNOW I GOT YOUR CHRISTMAS PACKAGE.......THANKS BRO.
> 
> CANT WAIT TO OPEN IT...!
> *


  COOL HOMIE!!! HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS BROTHER TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2009, 12:16 PM~15880599
> * COOL HOMIE!!!  HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS BROTHER TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS AGIAN BRO. AND THE SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. MERRY CHRISTMAS.!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got mine today, but there was no name .......................... its in a pampers box (it wasnt you mcloven was it?? lol im j/k bro)



and that reminds me, i didnt put my name in or on the box either, but itr was goin to maryland :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

shipped mine :biggrin:
but damn i forgot to do anything with my package as well


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

UR WELCOME JEFF


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15881745
> *UR WELCOME JEFF
> *





:0 thanks ronnie :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

r we aloud to open r xmas gifts


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 5 2009, 08:09 PM~15882910
> *r we aloud to open r xmas gifts
> *


NOT TILL CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok thank you


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: GOT MINE TODAY!! I'LL BE SENDING MINE OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 5 2009, 07:12 PM~15882937
> *NOT TILL CHRISTMAS!!!!
> *


OOPS  















DAMN I THOUGHT WE COULD OPEN 



































THANX MARK











































J/K ......LOL


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yur welcome bodine!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 02:49 PM~15880818
> *i got mine today, but there was no name .......................... its in a pampers box (it wasnt you mcloven was it?? lol im j/k bro)
> and that reminds me, i didnt put my name in or on the box either, but itr was goin to maryland :biggrin:
> *


I got a box today looks like a shoe box noname or address from the sender
was that you fucker ???? :biggrin: 

I will put something together and ship out sometime this coming week to my 
xmas buddy. they will get it in plenty of time. looks like everybody is shipping early this year so I will make sure and do the same.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just want to let every1 know i will be sending out mine tomarrow,i finally got a day off work where i can get to the bank and run my arons.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a box in the mail yesterday :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY EXCHANGE HOMIE GOT HIS PACKAGE FROMMEBUT IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15892905
> *MY EXCHANGE HOMIE GOT HIS PACKAGE FROMMEBUT IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!
> *


Same here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 6 2009, 06:11 AM~15886483
> *I got a box today looks like a shoe box noname or address from the sender
> was that you fucker ????  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





:biggrin: ho ho ho :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Got mine today...It came from OK.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine today too. Thanks!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine today. Thanks Chad!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sent my package out today, should be their by friday


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15892905
> *MY EXCHANGE HOMIE GOT HIS PACKAGE FROMMEBUT IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!
> *




X2!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

got mine today,just when i was gonna leave the house ot buy a new kit.
the mail man walked up with a box.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2009, 06:04 PM~15902095
> *Got mine today. Thanks Chad!
> *


Anytime...Merry Christmas Bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 09:49 AM~15880818
> *i got mine today, but there was no name .......................... its in a pampers box (it wasnt you mcloven was it?? lol im j/k bro)
> and that reminds me, i didnt put my name in or on the box either, but itr was goin to maryland :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have mine packed up I just need to drop it at the post office.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my gift has been sent ,  should get it sat :biggrin: 

I HAVENT GOT MINE ! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just sent mine out today


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15910663
> *I have mine packed up I just need to drop it at the post office.
> *


x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2009, 07:31 PM~15903259
> *X2!!
> *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15892905
> *MY EXCHANGE HOMIE GOT HIS PACKAGE FROMMEBUT IM STILL WAITING ON MINE!
> *


X2

WHEN IS OPENING DAY?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

2 weeks till xmas and still havent recived mine!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2009, 04:27 PM~15950116
> *2 weeks till xmas andstill havent recived mine!
> *


X2


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I got mine 2-day :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 11 2009, 03:28 PM~15950117
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15953079
> *X3
> *



X4!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: delivered my gift last night :biggrin: havent gotten mine yet :dunno:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Got mine Yesterday, Gonna open it up on the 25th. Will post pics.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

still got to ship mine out. have everything together just need to get to PO. nothing has shown up at my door step yet


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got mine today, crushed and opened


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15963908
> *got mine today, crushed and opened
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2009, 12:56 AM~15964575
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i went ahead and finished opening it since it was so bad.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 13 2009, 11:55 PM~15974258
> *i went ahead and finished opening it since it was so bad.
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT, Thats terrible, I thought we had to send a new kit.. WOW


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 14 2009, 02:12 AM~15974402
> *HOLY SHIT, Thats terrible, I thought we had to send a new kit.. WOW
> *


the elcamino kit was new the bodys alright in it but some of ther other parts are trashed


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 14 2009, 12:14 AM~15974410
> *the elcamino kit was new the bodys alright in it but some of ther other parts are trashed
> *


At least the elco did'nt get hurt, Looks like the fellas at the post office used your box for their lunch time soccer game..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 14 2009, 02:19 AM~15974455
> *At least the elco did'nt get hurt, Looks like the fellas at the post office used your box for their lunch time soccer game..
> *


i will have to try and find a nose peice,glass, and i think that most of the rest of whats smashed i might be able to get out of my parts bin


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that impala looks like one of my derby cars


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 13 2009, 11:55 PM~15974258
> *i went ahead and finished opening it since it was so bad.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: thats thats the 1st time thats happened to me :angry: nx time im shipping with a bigger box :tears: :tears: :tears: 

well atleast now u got a donor impala


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

shit that sucks


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I sent mine out today should be there in a day are so being that it's only going to TXEXAS. I haven't got anything yet.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mine went today


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NOT GOING BACK THROUGH ALL PAGES LOL

DO WE OPEN ON XMAS ..OR LITTLE BEFORE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2009, 03:23 PM~15979399
> *NOT GOING BACK THROUGH ALL PAGES LOL
> 
> DO WE OPEN ON XMAS ..OR LITTLE BEFORE
> *



its said yure free to open whenever u want , ppl already have   











where thre fuck is mine :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 04:24 PM~15979412
> *its said yure free to open whenever u want , ppl already have
> where thre fuck is mine  :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *


 :0 

HAD MINE SITTIN FOR A WEEK


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we usually open Christmas eve i thought....???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15979606
> * we usually open Christmas eve i thought....???
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i opend mine sence i saw a pic of it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15979412
> *its said yure free to open whenever u want , ppl already have
> where thre fuck is mine  :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I shipped raystreys to Canada today.. Should have it soon.. 

Still have not seen mine..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW, Alot of us still haven't received ours yet. Well, there's still about 1 1/2 weeks, we might get lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 14 2009, 05:48 PM~15980062
> *I shipped raystreys to Canada today.. Should have it soon..
> 
> Still have not seen mine..
> *


 :0 MINE went to canada to

they said 8-9 days


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 14 2009, 05:48 PM~15979606
> * we usually open Christmas eve i thought....???
> *


i finished opening mine, because it was 3/4 open already when i got it,and the condition of the box


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im still waiting on mine....wtf people?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MINE IS HEADING NORTH, SHOULD BE THER IN 2 DAYS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

so who hasent gotten it make a list :angry: 


danny chawps 
lowridermodels
grimreaper 69

:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15980062
> *I shipped raystreys to Canada today.. Should have it soon..
> 
> Still have not seen mine..
> *


I may not be the smartest person, but doesnt raystrey live in Mexico??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2009, 12:31 PM~15987748
> *I may not be the smartest person, but doesnt raystrey live in Mexico??
> *


Rey probably bought from Rick and He sent directly to Reys buddy??? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 09:34 AM~15987781
> *Reysprobably bought from Rick and He sent directly to Reys buddy???  :dunno:
> *


that could be it. LOL
Like I said, I aint the smartest person out there. LOL


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15987496
> *so who hasent gotten it make a list  :angry:
> danny chawps
> lowridermodels
> ...


so who hasent gotten it make a list :angry: 
danny chawps 
lowridermodels
grimreaper 69
phatras


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 10:34 AM~15987781
> *Rey probably bought from Rick and He sent directly to Reys buddy???  :dunno:
> *


   

I would never have stuff shipped from or to mexico our postal service sucks and is corrupt as fuck. packages are never delivered or found etc.  

last year Rick was cool enough to send for me all 4 xmas exchange gifts so I sent my bussiness his way again.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> so who hasent gotten it make a list :angry:
> danny chawps
> lowridermodels
> grimreaper 69
> ...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ray is very lucky to have friends/family in the us so he gets all his stuff shipped to the us to avoid the troubles.. Customs in alot of countries are very shady and steal packages. I was also very fortunate to be able to help him out with his buddy exchanges this year and last. I hope the one i sent this year makes it in time. The usps has been running super slow. Hell ups is running slow as well.. Damn holidays..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15987496
> *so who hasent gotten it make a list  :angry:
> danny chawps
> lowridermodels
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 15 2009, 11:58 AM~15987981
> *Ray is very lucky to have friends/family in the us so he gets all his stuff shipped to the us to avoid the troubles.. Customs in alot of countries are very shady and steal packages. I was also very fortunate to be able to help him out with his buddy exchanges this year and last. I hope the one i sent this year makes it in time. The usps has been running super slow. Hell ups is running slow as well.. Damn holidays..
> *


Its running slow as hell. youd thing with technology we have it would be running smooth..
I sent mine out and usually it would take 5-6 buisness days ( expedited) this time they told we 12-14 buisness days. I hope my partner gets his in time.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so who hasent gotten it make a list 
danny chawps 
lowridermodels
grimreaper 69
phatras
calaveras73
regalistic


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2009, 12:14 PM~15988121
> *Its running slow as hell. youd thing with technology we have it would be running smooth..
> I sent mine out and usually it would take 5-6 buisness days ( expedited) this time they told we 12-14 buisness days. I hope my partner gets his in time.
> *


damn!!!

well mine went out monday morn  ...now not sure it will get there in time ..they said 8 days


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ITS REALLY KIND OF BULLSHIT FOR YOU FOOLS TO WAIT THIS LONG TO SHIP YOU PACKAGES ! *</span>


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 15 2009, 09:58 AM~15987981
> *Ray is very lucky to have friends/family in the us so he gets all his stuff shipped to the us to avoid the troubles.. Customs in alot of countries are very shady and steal packages. I was also very fortunate to be able to help him out with his buddy exchanges this year and last. I hope the one i sent this year makes it in time. The usps has been running super slow. Hell ups is running slow as well.. Damn holidays..
> *


That is very true. 
I just saw your post on shipping his stuff to Canada and I was just thinking did Rick get North and South confused. Shit upstairs in my head doesnt click like it used to. Wasnt trying to make a big issue out of it, and if I came across that way, then I apologize. Thats really cool that Ray got fam and friends to help him out and not have to deal with the Crooked Postal Service in Mexico.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 15 2009, 11:50 AM~15988441
> *ITS  REALLY  KIND  OF  BULLSHIT  FOR  YOU  FOOLS  TO  WAIT    THIS  LONG TO  SHIP  YOU  PACKAGES !  </span>
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's why I made sure I got out and got mine and shipped it. I didn't want someone waiting to get it and possibly not get it til AFTER Christmas. I have everything shipped to my moms house cuz around my place people are always stealing mail. That's one of the drawbacks to living in the ghetto I guess.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15988618
> * That's one of the drawbacks to living in the ghetto I guess.
> *


 :yessad:
my postman knows I get valuable packages. He won't leave any boxes outside at my place . It pays to know your delivery person . If I'm not home when he comes to deliver , he makes one more stop on his way back to the postoffice .


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 15 2009, 03:06 PM~15989127
> *:yessad:
> my postman knows I get valuable packages. He won't leave any boxes outside at my place . It pays to know your delivery person . If I'm not home when he comes to deliver , he makes one more stop on his way back to the postoffice .
> *


I know my carrier, but she's a bitch. She refused to deliver mail because she's afraid of a 1 month old puppy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 12:21 PM~15989278
> *I know my carrier, but she's a bitch. She refused to deliver mail because she's afraid of a 1 month old puppy.
> *


Thats her job though. The puppy should just bite her in the ass and maybe she will get over her fear and start doing her job.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2009, 03:24 PM~15989310
> *Thats her job though. The puppy should just bite her in the ass and maybe she will get over her fear and start doing her job.
> *


True. There was also a time when she delivered my mail to someone elses house and I got their mail. She refused to fix the problem, she told me "you have 2 feet, you can go over there and get it" I made a few complaints, but nothing was ever done about it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

so who hasent gotten it make a list 
danny chawps 
lowridermodels
grimreaper 69
phatras
calaveras73
regalistic 
D.L.O.styles


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15995449
> *so who hasent gotten it make a list
> danny chawps
> lowridermodels
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 14 2009, 01:55 AM~15974258
> *i went ahead and finished opening it since it was so bad.
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHAT THE HELL IS THIS MESS OF WASTED SHIT ! 

YOU REALLY DIDN'T GET THIS AS YOUR EXCHANGE GIFT ! YOUR FUCKIN WITH US AREN'T YOU ?


IT DONT TAKE A ROCKET DESIGNER TO KNOW YO U CAN'T SHIT A KIT JUST COVERED IN PAPER LET ALONE ADD A SECOND KIT TO THE SAME BOX AND IT WAS SOMEONE ELSE'S UNWANTED BUILT UP ! 

*COME ON DIP SHIT ! WHO THE HELL WAS THE GIFT FROM ? THIS DUMB ASS NEEDS TO NOT BE ALLOWED IN THIS AGAIN IF HE CAN'T SHIP ANY BETTER THEN THIS ! $15.00 VALUE OF USEABLE MODEL RELATED ITEMS WAS THE ONLY GUIDE LINE ! NOT TOSS YOUR TRASH IN A BOX AND ADD A SHIPPING ADDRESS ! *

YOU DIFFENTLY DESERVER A NEW GIFT ! AFTER SEEING WHAT YOU GATHER UP TO SEND AND THEN SEEING WHAT YOU GOT I WOULD BE FLAMING PISSED !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAVID YOU HAVING WOMAN PROBLEMS AGAIN, CAUSE YOU SURELY GOT A BIG MOUTH HOMEBOY, WE ALL DON'T GOT ALOT OF MONEY OR THE KITS FOR THIS, AT LEAST HOMEBOY TRIED...DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO TALK SHIT TO HIM..I'M SURE THEY TALKED IT OVER......HELL I HAVEN'T EVEN SENT MINE OUT....FINACIAL ISSUES CAME UP AT LAST MINUTE, BUT I TELL YOU WHAT I'M GOING TO GIVE MY PARTNER A GOOD GIFT.......AJ128 SORRY BRO IT'S LATE........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 02:17 PM~16000043
> *MAN WHAT  THE  HELL  IS  THIS  MESS  OF  WASTED  SHIT !
> 
> YOU  REALLY  DIDN'T GET THIS  AS  YOUR  EXCHANGE  GIFT  !  YOUR  FUCKIN  WITH US  AREN'T YOU  ?
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 16 2009, 05:34 PM~16000729
> *:0
> *


I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2009, 03:23 PM~16000636
> *check it out mini fuck b 4 get on my sak talking shit , ive shipped many cars like that and never had a problem ,,  this was the first.....i talked it out with him and im even sending him some more shit , in an actual box ...ask anyone i've sent shit too , they got theirs ok .....
> 
> ***** just kuz u think u hot shit or whatever don't mean u better u big headed mothafucker
> ...


thats not the holiday spirit....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it isnt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 16 2009, 03:44 PM~16000822
> *thats not the holiday spirit....
> *



FUCK THAT NIKKA MINI HIS LADY'S PROBABLY PUNKING HIS DUMBASS OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MARRY X MAS TO EVERYONE ELSE  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

As Peter Griffin sang.......................

"I brought these gifts for you, they're up in my bum...." 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

im not sweating it.  its not like i dont have anything to build :biggrin: 
merry christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 16 2009, 03:57 PM~16000945
> *im not sweating it.  its not like i dont have anything to build :biggrin:
> merry christmas everyone!!!!
> *



for the record 
once again i apologize and i appreciate the fact that u understand  ....your gift will be there after the 1st


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2009, 04:13 PM~16001139
> *:biggrin:
> *



DID U C THE AZ DONT SLEEP UUUUH UUUUUH WHAT U THINK :biggrin: I STOLE IT FROM U


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 16 2009, 04:53 PM~16000363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 10:09 PM~16004247
> *For  real  if that  package  was  yours  you'd  be  pissed  !
> 
> *



*NOT AT ALL ***********, I GOT A 61 WAGON FROM YOUR TOWN & IT WAS SMASHED, I WASN'T TRIPPIN...HE'LL TELL YOU HIMSELF  *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2009, 11:11 PM~16004280
> *NOT AT ALL ***********, I GOT A 61 WAGON FROM YOUR TOWN & IT WAS SMASHED, I WASN'T TRIPPIN...HE'LL TELL YOU HIMSELF
> *



Then i must be the only 1 that thinks i should be intitled to receive a kit that i can build when i am expecting one to come in by mail !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 10:13 PM~16004301
> *Then    i  must  be the  only  1  that  thinks  i  should  be  intitled  to  receive  a  kit that  i  can  build  when  i  am  expecting  one to  come  in  by  mail !
> *



*THIS ISN'T A PERFECT WORLD DOG  SHIT HAPPENS*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15995449
> *so who hasent gotten it make a list
> danny chawps
> lowridermodels
> ...


 :wave: Solo

I sent mine out monday it should be there by now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 17 2009, 12:22 AM~16004393
> *:wave: Solo
> 
> I sent mine out monday it should be there by now.
> *





holiday rush, add 2 extra days to that 2-3 day shipping  friday at the latest


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 16 2009, 10:31 PM~16004506
> *holiday rush, add 2 extra days to that 2-3 day shipping   friday at the latest
> *


up here....add like a week and a half.

normal EXPENSIVE AS HELL expedited that would take 6 days to get to cali.....12-14 days.... bullshit


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THIS AND I HOPE IT DOESNT OFFEND ANYONE. THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR BEING ON LIL, AND DOING THE CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE. I THINK MINI IS RIGHT ABOUT THE WHOLE SIGNING UP FOR THE XCHANGE AND BEING READY TO SHIP IDEA. WHEN I DECIDED TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS I MADE SURE I COVERED MY BASES AND WOULD BE READY TO SEND MY GIFT WHEN I GOT MY ADDY FOR MY BUDDY. BUT TIMES ARE TUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF US, AND WHEN IT CAME TIME FOR ME TO SHIP MY GIFT OUT I WAS HAVING TROUBLE TRYING TO PAY FOR THE SHIPPING TOO. BUT I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET IT OUT. 

AS FOR THE SITUATION WITH JIM AND DANNY, THAT SHITS BETWEEN THEM. I'M SURE IT WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT AND ALL BECAUSE OF OUR SHITTY ASS POSTAL SERVICES. AT LEAST HE GOT SOMETHING! SOME OF US HAVEN'T GOT OUR GIFTS YET, AND NONE OF US ARE BITCHING. I'M SURE EVERYONE THAT SIGNED UP FOR THIS HAD AND HAS GOOD INTENTIONS AND WILL HOLD UP THEIR END OF THE DEAL. 

I KNOW FOR ME PERSONALLY IT'S NOT ABOUT GETTING A GIFT (EVENTHOUGH I THOUGHT I WOULD, AND AS FAR AS I KNOW MINE COULD BE ON ITS WAY). I SIGNED ON FOR THIS BECAUSE I WANTED TO SEND AT LEAST ONE OF MY FELLOW BUILDERS A GIFT. I WISH I COULD SEND ONE OUT TO EVERYONE BUT IT'S NOT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO DO THAT SO THIS WAS THE NEXT BEST THING. BUT I WAS READY WHEN I SIGNED ON FOR IT AND THEN SHIT HAPPEND AND IT MADE IT HARD FOR ME TO HOLD UP MY END OF THE DEAL. SO I CAN UNDERSTAND IF SOMEONE IS HAVING THE SAME PROBLEMS.

THERE NO REASON ANYONE SHOULD BE COMPLAINING OR FIGHTING ABOUT ANYTHING. ESPECIALLY IF ITS NOT EVEN ABOUT YOU. I KNOW YOU GOT YOUR GIFT MINI AND YOU SENT YOURS OUT, AND THAT YOU ARE ONLY SAYING THESE THINGS WITH THE RIGHT INTENSIONS, BUT IF SOME OF US GET SKREWED OVER WE WILL HANDLE THAT AFTER CHRISTMAS. WE ALL HAVE ENOUGH STRESS AS IT IS JUST DEALING WITH CHRISTMAS AND THIS BACK AND FORTH CRAP IS NOT SOMETHING US GROWN ASS MEN NEED TO DEAL WITH RIGHT NOW.


SO  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY MCBA AND LIL BROTHERS!!! AND FOR THOSE OF US THAT ARE LOW ON THE FUNDS THIS YEAR I HOPE THINGS GET BETTER REAL SOON. THATS JUST MY 2 CENTS SO ONCE AGAIN NO OFFENSE. AND MINI I HOPE YOU REALLY DO ENJOY YOUR GIFT BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 17 2009, 04:41 AM~16004642
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THIS AND I HOPE IT DOESNT OFFEND ANYONE. THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR BEING ON LIL, AND DOING THE CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE. I THINK MINI IS RIGHT ABOUT THE WHOLE SIGNING UP FOR THE XCHANGE AND BEING READY TO SHIP IDEA. WHEN I DECIDED TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS I MADE SURE I COVERED MY BASES AND WOULD BE READY TO SEND MY GIFT WHEN I GOT MY ADDY FOR MY BUDDY. BUT TIMES ARE TUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF US, AND WHEN IT CAME TIME FOR ME TO SHIP MY GIFT OUT I WAS HAVING TROUBLE TRYING TO PAY FOR THE SHIPPING TOO. BUT I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET IT OUT.
> 
> AS FOR THE SITUATION WITH JIM AND DANNY, THAT SHITS BETWWEN THEM. I'M SURE IT WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT AND ALL BECAUSE OF OUR SHITTY ASS POSTAL SERVICES. AT LEAST HE GOT SOMETHING! SOME OF US HAVEN'T GOT OUR GIFTS YET, AND NONE OF US ARE BITCHING. I'M SURE EVERYONE THAT SIGNED UP FOR THIS HAD AND HAS GOOD INTENTIONS AND WILL HOLD UP THEIR END OF THE DEAL.
> ...


big shout otu to DLO STYLES, this guy sent me parts to finish my 39 resin, and he didn't even ask for anything in return, i apreciate him goin the extra mile and helpin me out so i sent him a few different colors of metal flake.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 17 2009, 12:00 AM~16004860
> *big shout otu to DLO STYLES, this guy sent me parts to finish my 39 resin, and he didn't even ask for anything in return, i apreciate him goin the extra mile and helpin me out so i sent him a few different colors of metal flake.
> *



THANKS BRO, I TRY TO DO WHAT I CAN! AND I CANT WAIT TO USE THESE FLAKES ON SOME OF MY BUILDS. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 09:09 PM~16004247
> *
> YOU  CAN  NOT  SHIP  A  KIT  BOX  IN THE  MAIL  JUST  COVERED  IN  PAPER  !
> 
> ...


*


4 reals i didnt realize that by now THX MINI FUCK ..............

ill just let u run your mouth off i said what i needed to say , u could have said all that bs without the insults and name calling and shit ....u get off by getting on everyone , tlkn shit or acting like u #1 , nikka get real theyre model cars and some guys on here do better shit than u so nx time if u cant handle a muufuka getting bk at u like that u better just keep it to yourself .......

all this jibber jabber made me wana go to CABARET , but u cant go kuz you lady might ban u for a week ...... :biggrin: i dont want u to get punked out  *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 16 2009, 09:41 PM~16004642
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THIS AND I HOPE IT DOESNT OFFEND ANYONE. THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR BEING ON LIL, AND DOING THE CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE. I THINK MINI IS RIGHT ABOUT THE WHOLE SIGNING UP FOR THE XCHANGE AND BEING READY TO SHIP IDEA. WHEN I DECIDED TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS I MADE SURE I COVERED MY BASES AND WOULD BE READY TO SEND MY GIFT WHEN I GOT MY ADDY FOR MY BUDDY. BUT TIMES ARE TUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF US, AND WHEN IT CAME TIME FOR ME TO SHIP MY GIFT OUT I WAS HAVING TROUBLE TRYING TO PAY FOR THE SHIPPING TOO. BUT I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET IT OUT.
> 
> AS FOR THE SITUATION WITH JIM AND DANNY, THAT SHITS BETWEEN THEM. I'M SURE IT WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT AND ALL BECAUSE OF OUR SHITTY ASS POSTAL SERVICES. AT LEAST HE GOT SOMETHING! SOME OF US HAVEN'T GOT OUR GIFTS YET, AND NONE OF US ARE BITCHING. I'M SURE EVERYONE THAT SIGNED UP FOR THIS HAD AND HAS GOOD INTENTIONS AND WILL HOLD UP THEIR END OF THE DEAL.
> ...



i couldnt have said it any better man n i totally agree with ya   marrry early x mas to u too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2009, 09:36 AM~16007619
> *4 reals i didnt realize that by now THX MINI FUCK ..............
> 
> ill just let u run your mouth off i said what i needed to say , u could have said all that bs without the insults and name calling and shit ....u get off by getting on everyone , tlkn shit or acting like u #1 , nikka get real theyre model cars and some guys on here do better shit than u so nx time if u cant handle a  muufuka getting  bk at u like that  u better just keep it to yourself .......
> ...


Where and how did this come to be that i think i am a better builder then anyone else on here ! I made a comment on how a package was shipped ! I never talked shit on anyones built-up , and i made my comments with out knowning who sent the shit so your complex about insults and thinking i am better then anyone is something you got on your shoulders cause your thinking thats what this shit was about !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 12:49 PM~16010334
> *Where  and  how  did  this  come  to be that  i  think  i  am  a better  builder  then  anyone  else  on here !  I  made  a  comment  on  how  a  package  was  shipped  !  I  never  talked    shit  on  anyones  built-up  ,  and  i    made  my  comments  with  out  knowning  who  sent the    shit  so  your    complex  about  insults  and  thinking  i  am  better  then  anyone  is  something you  got    on  your  shoulders  cause  your  thinking thats  what  this  shit  was  about !
> *



nikka shut yo mouth u know damn well who u ment it out too :biggrin: i already said what i needed to say u figure out the rest.......

MARRY X MAS TO U TOO MUUUUTHAFUKA ! NX TIME WATCH WHAT U TYPE DAS ALL nuuuf said


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey both you homos guess what?? MY gift came in today so i dont care about your drama.. LMAO.. 

Merry Christmas guys..


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2009, 02:53 PM~16000363
> *DAVID YOU HAVING WOMAN PROBLEMS AGAIN, CAUSE YOU SURELY GOT A BIG MOUTH HOMEBOY, WE ALL DON'T GOT ALOT OF MONEY OR THE KITS FOR THIS, AT LEAST HOMEBOY TRIED...DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO TALK SHIT TO HIM..I'M SURE THEY TALKED IT OVER......HELL I HAVEN'T EVEN SENT MINE OUT....FINACIAL ISSUES CAME UP AT LAST MINUTE, BUT I TELL YOU WHAT I'M GOING TO GIVE MY PARTNER A GOOD GIFT.......AJ128 SORRY BRO IT'S LATE........
> *


Don't trip bro. Handle ur buisness. Better late then never


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 16 2009, 11:41 PM~16004642
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THIS AND I HOPE IT DOESNT OFFEND ANYONE. THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR BEING ON LIL, AND DOING THE CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE. I THINK MINI IS RIGHT ABOUT THE WHOLE SIGNING UP FOR THE XCHANGE AND BEING READY TO SHIP IDEA. WHEN I DECIDED TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS I MADE SURE I COVERED MY BASES AND WOULD BE READY TO SEND MY GIFT WHEN I GOT MY ADDY FOR MY BUDDY. BUT TIMES ARE TUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF US, AND WHEN IT CAME TIME FOR ME TO SHIP MY GIFT OUT I WAS HAVING TROUBLE TRYING TO PAY FOR THE SHIPPING TOO. BUT I DID WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET IT OUT.
> 
> AS FOR THE SITUATION WITH JIM AND DANNY, THAT SHITS BETWEEN THEM. I'M SURE IT WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT AND ALL BECAUSE OF OUR SHITTY ASS POSTAL SERVICES. AT LEAST HE GOT SOMETHING! SOME OF US HAVEN'T GOT OUR GIFTS YET, AND NONE OF US ARE BITCHING. I'M SURE EVERYONE THAT SIGNED UP FOR THIS HAD AND HAS GOOD INTENTIONS AND WILL HOLD UP THEIR END OF THE DEAL.
> ...


Well said homie. Im in a tight money situation 2. im sendin my buddys package out tmw after work. i talked it over with my buddy and hes completely cool with it.

ur hands must be hurtin like hell after writin all that :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, Some happy holidays here on layitlow. :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 17 2009, 05:01 PM~16012757
> *Hey both you homos guess what?? MY gift came in today so i dont care about your drama.. LMAO..
> 
> Merry Christmas guys..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: still nothing


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2009, 09:01 PM~16014042
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  still nothing
> *


Same here. There's still hope though. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2009, 09:11 PM~16004280
> *NOT AT ALL ***********, I GOT A 61 WAGON FROM YOUR TOWN & IT WAS SMASHED, I WASN'T TRIPPIN...HE'LL TELL YOU HIMSELF
> *


:yessad: 61 wagons are no good broken....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TUNZAFUN NO I TOOK A COUPLE BREAKS. :biggrin: uffin: AND STILL NOTHING FOR ME.  :dunno: :tears:  I STILL HAVE HOPE TOO THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nothing here yet  but i know its on its way


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2009, 09:33 PM~16015107
> *nothing here yet    but i know its on its way
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't seen anything yet.I hope my xchange homie got his.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this ones better :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ITS ALL GOOD as logs as i get something eventually ,  :biggrin:  i got plenty to build for a while so who ever got me dont sweat it   :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Qtl1_FAqD-w&autoplay
:dunno: :biggrin: 


QXCNO7X99ZI&autoplay


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so I was cleaning out the wifes car last night and sitting there on the floor of the back seat, under all my daughters stuff, was the box I thought she had sent out. I sent it out today, spent 15.00 doing it and hopefully it will make it to Jackson, MI before Christmas. Sorry who ever you are, my wife is 7 months pregnant and we have a 2 1/2 year old so we are busy. I start and finish work when the post office isn't open, so she was sending it out and obviously messed up.

Again, it's on it way........

Merry Christmas to everyone.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 18 2009, 02:28 PM~16020766
> *Ok, so I was cleaning out the wifes car last night and sitting there on the floor of the back seat, under all my daughters stuff, was the box I thought she had sent out.  I sent it out today, spent 15.00 doing it and hopefully it will make it to Jackson, MI before Christmas.  Sorry who ever you are, my wife is 7 months pregnant and we have a 2 1/2 year old so we are busy.  I start and finish work when the post office isn't open, so she was sending it out and obviously messed up.
> 
> Again, it's on it way........
> ...


That would be me bro, don't worry about it, it's cool. I know how it is with kids and shit. I have an almost 2 year old and a 12 year old. They keep me VERY busy. If it don't make it before Christmas it's no biggie, it's the thought that counts. MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 18 2009, 01:28 PM~16020766
> *Ok, so I was cleaning out the wifes car last night and sitting there on the floor of the back seat, under all my daughters stuff, was the box I thought she had sent out.  I sent it out today, spent 15.00 doing it and hopefully it will make it to Jackson, MI before Christmas.  Sorry who ever you are, my wife is 7 months pregnant and we have a 2 1/2 year old so we are busy.  I start and finish work when the post office isn't open, so she was sending it out and obviously messed up.
> 
> Again, it's on it way........
> ...


Sure excuses excuses.. We know the truth..Your super old, forgot all about it, hell forgot where you even parked your car with the box inside it, and dont want to admit it.. LMAO.. I forget where my car is all the time to.. 

You got your box right??? Hope ya like it..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well i forgot to post this up been busy and all the tracking # and insurance #

03091140000215457844 and 13080370000036826430

Merry Xmas to everyone and my xmas buddy in Daytona Beach FL.


gift has arrived in 6:18 am today in florida ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Mixed them up. One is layiltow one is the clubs exchange. Both went out friday morning. 

0308 2690 0000 5527 9383 
0308 2690 0000 5527 9376 

One to cali one to tenn.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 20 2009, 05:29 PM~16039051
> *well i forgot to post this up been busy and all the tracking # and insurance #
> 
> 03091140000215457844 and 13080370000036826430
> ...




THAT WOULD BE ME! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT JUST ARRIVED BRO THANKS! I HAD FAITH. :cheesy:  I HOPE EVERYONE ELSE GETS THERES SOON TOO.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So is it only me who hates looking at an unopened box?? Its driving me nuts.. I so just want to tear into it and see what goodies I got..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 21 2009, 11:54 AM~16046029
> *So is it only me who hates looking at an unopened box?? Its driving me nuts.. I so just want to tear into it and see what goodies I got..
> *


Probably more "girls" to add to your "brothel". LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 21 2009, 10:54 AM~16046029
> *So is it only me who hates looking at an unopened box?? Its driving me nuts.. I so just want to tear into it and see what goodies I got..
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

yeah have to wait tho suc ...i got mine sitting beside my bench lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 21 2009, 11:54 AM~16046029
> *So is it only me who hates looking at an unopened box?? Its driving me nuts.. I so just want to tear into it and see what goodies I got..
> *



THAT MAKES ME HAPPY I JUST GOT MINE. I DONT HAVE TO STARE AT IT AS LONG AS YOU GUYS DID. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

atleast you guys have something to stare at


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 18 2009, 12:35 PM~16020813
> *Sure excuses excuses.. We know the truth..Your super old, forgot all about it, hell forgot where you even parked your car with the box inside it, and dont want to admit it.. LMAO.. I forget where my car is all the time to..
> 
> You got your box right??? Hope ya like it..
> *


You're right....I am old...all of 29 :biggrin: 

I got the box and I can't wait to open....I'm sure I will like.....

Thanks again.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 21 2009, 03:17 PM~16049852
> *atleast you guys have something to stare at
> *


x2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 21 2009, 02:00 PM~16048903
> *THAT MAKES ME HAPPY I JUST GOT MINE. I DONT HAVE TO STARE AT IT AS LONG AS YOU GUYS DID. :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry for making u wait homie and sorry i didnt post up the tracking # and all


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 21 2009, 08:39 PM~16051362
> *sorry for making u wait homie and sorry i didnt post up the tracking # and all
> *



ITS COOL BRO, I'M JUST GLAD I GOT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Dec 21 2009, 07:39 PM~16051349
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope whoever i got gets it in time. i hit a snag in the budget with being able to ship it. but its on its way and they said it should make it to cali on christmas eve.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

qKZkQAPLRxs&autoplay


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ve1vUyClILo&autoplay


FINALLY I GOT IT TO WORK THANKS DANNY.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 22 2009, 01:17 PM~16058915
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve1vUyClILo
> 
> i dont know how to put the video up so heres a link. :biggrin:
> *



LINK-----------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve1vUyClILo

i deleted http://www.

put ------>[ youtube ] 


than delete ------>.com/watch?v=

ill continue in a bit


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

now just leave the main code---------->ve1vUyClILo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

now add  &autoplay


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

last , ADD ---------> [/  
TO ----> youtube DONT FORGET ]

CLICK ON EDIT SO U CAN C THE CODE 

--------> ve1vUyClILo&autoplay


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My gift showed up today. Thanks MKD904, can't wait to see what I got.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

opening day?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 24 2009, 08:30 AM~16076260
> *opening day?
> *


Yea when can we do this ??????

I'm ready to see if my items are worth the trouble of this exchange after the heat i took from the AZ chumps !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 09:19 AM~16076596
> *Yea  when  can  we  do this  ??????
> 
> I'm  ready to  see  if  my  items  are  worth  the trouble    of  this  exchange  after  the  heat  i  took  from  the  AZ  chumps    !
> *


lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah it should be today, since we all will be busy tomorrow...and wont have time to post up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 08:19 AM~16076596
> *Yea  when  can  we  do this  ??????
> 
> I'm  ready to  see  if  my  items  are  worth  the trouble    of  this  exchange  after  the  heat  i  took  from  the  AZ  chumps    !
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2009, 11:14 AM~16076978
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


*MERRY CHRISTMAS LOLLY POP ! *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 09:15 AM~16076991
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>MERRY CHRISTMAS MINI !  :uh: :ugh: :ugh:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2009, 11:22 AM~16077051
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS MINI !   :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Have a good 1 Danny hope your blessed this next year ! Keep building and sharing !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 09:19 AM~16076596
> *Yea  when  can  we  do this  ??????
> 
> I'm  ready to  see  if  my  items  are  worth  the trouble    of  this  exchange  after  the  heat  i  took  from  the  AZ  chumps    !
> *



WHO YOU CALLING A CHUMP HOMIE?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:40 AM~16077284
> *WHO YOU CALLING A CHUMP HOMIE?
> *


Oh i must of miss spelled that ! I ment to say *CHUMPS !! *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 10:44 AM~16077341
> *Oh    i  must    of  miss  spelled    that    ! I ment  to  say    CHUMPS  !!
> *


AZ AIN'T NO CHUMP ***********...MAYBE CHAWPER IS BUT NOT ANYONE ELSE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 24 2009, 09:29 AM~16077130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:  :tears: :dunno: :twak:  :nono:  :happysad: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

MAMON!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:46 AM~16077364
> *AZ AIN'T NO CHUMP ***********...MAYBE CHAWPER IS BUT NOT ANYONE ELSE
> *


LOL! Have good CHRISTMAS Eddie ! hope you and yours girls have a blessed day tommrow !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:08 AM~16077633
> *LOL!    Have  good    CHRISTMAS    Eddie  !  hope  you  and  yours  girls  have  a  blessed    day  tommrow !
> *



SAME TO YOU ***********! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* HO, HO, HO, SANTA HEARSE IS IN THE HOUSE WAITING TO SEE WHO GOT MODELS AND WHO GOT COAL, CRACK THEM BOXES FELLAS!AND DONT FORGET THE PICS!!!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: pics maybe tomorrow!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2009, 01:51 AM~15700121
> *this is what my x-mas buddy is getting. hope he like's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i will when i get time to open bro! funny thing is i been needin alot of the stuff in there and ive had the box for about a month or so, and i figured out it was from you the day i got it (matched the return addy on the box with ur avatar). just wanna say thanx a ton homie and have a merry christmas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

will post pics when i get done travelin late tomorrow night


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 24 2009, 03:16 PM~15768726
> *Here's what I'm sending....either today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


heres what i got ill post pics when the camras charged


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2009, 11:18 AM~16078461
> *i will when i get time to open bro! funny thing is i been needin alot of the stuff in there and ive had the box for about a month or so, and i figured out it was from you the day i got it (matched the return addy on the box with ur avatar). just wanna say thanx a ton homie and have a merry christmas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> will post pics when i get done travelin late tomorrow night
> *



thats a lot of stuff :cheesy: lucky guy


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x mas eve still nothing 





AINT NO CHUMPS HERE  DOROTHY :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

just opened my xmas buddy gift thanks alot homie


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's what I got, thanks bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I'll have to wait 'til the new year for mine.The post office is closed 'til the new year.I'll check again before they close today.Hope my exchange homie in San Diego got his already.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what i got


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2009, 01:18 PM~16078461
> *i will when i get time to open bro! funny thing is i been needin alot of the stuff in there and ive had the box for about a month or so, and i figured out it was from you the day i got it (matched the return addy on the box with ur avatar). just wanna say thanx a ton homie and have a merry christmas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> will post pics when i get done travelin late tomorrow night
> *


glad you got some stuff you needed


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES WHAT I GOT THANKS UNDERCOVERIMPALA! :biggrin: 


















I HOPE THE GUYS WHO DIDN'T GET SOMETHING YET, GETS THERES SOON. MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX MARK!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

My box had an AMT 51 Bel Air Convertible in it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 24 2009, 03:46 PM~16080872
> *My box had an AMT 51 Bel Air Convertible in it  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie. Ya send alot of cool shit man. Merry christmas from my family to urs. 

Got a 65 chevy truck. 
A integra. 
Some kickass brushes, exacto knives, blades. 

U da man homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 24 2009, 03:17 PM~16079569
> *heres what i got
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it ! 

So i take it we can open our gifts now !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 



























:biggrin: thanks *bigbearlocos*


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

THE GUYS THAT DID NOT SEND GIFT ON TIME SHOULD ATLEAST PM THERE X CHANGE PARTNER  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT MINE DELIVERED...THANKS CALAVERAS73!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok well here is what i got ! 

































*
VERY HAPPY ! THANKS FOR LETTING ME TAKE PART THIS YEAR ! *</span>


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that was awesome darren... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 24 2009, 11:15 PM~16083408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS LIKE DAMN ! AN INDY CAR ????? THIS THING WILL LOOK CRAZY THE FRONT POSTED UP ON 3 WHEELS AND 1109'S :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:19 PM~16083435
> *I WAS  LIKE  DAMN !  AN  INDY  CAR  ?????  THIS  THING  WILL  LOOK  CRAZY  THE  FRONT  POSTED  UP  ON  3  WHEELS  AND  1109'S  :biggrin:
> *


How bout the Lambo on Dubs??? :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH I STILL HAVE THE BOTH OF THOSE KITS AND THE LAMBO WILL BE ON 1109'S. I DIDNT THINK ABOUT THAT WITH THE INY CAR BUT NOW I AM. :cheesy: I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT THOUGH BRO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Will this be happening next year?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MAYBE.... HOWS YOUR FEEDBACK ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 10:51 PM~16084076
> *MAYBE.... HOWS YOUR FEEDBACK ?
> *



if it is i need to know im gonna start collecting stuff to mail to the person i get as a exchange buddy


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR PROVIDED THATS WHAT THE MASSES WANT :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I DONT KNOW HOW I GOT HERE BUT I SEE KC. DOING THANGS KEEP ROLLEN MAN. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 25 2009, 12:06 AM~16084558
> *I DONT KNOW HOW I GOT HERE BUT I SEE KC. DOING THANGS KEEP ROLLEN MAN. :biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP CARDBOARD?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't post pics thanks to my computer, but Ohio Chad sent me a Ford Lighting, '67 Impala, some brushes, & and a xacto knife with xtra blades. 
THANKS & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS to EVERYONE ELSE also!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2009, 05:56 PM~16081897
> *:cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Glad you liked it Homie. I will post pics of what i got later today..

Merry Christmas to all..*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh: :nosad: 





lol jk , mine will get here eventually , along with all the other pakages ive beeeeeeeeeeeen waithing for :angry:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2009, 06:26 PM~16081200
> *thanks homie.  Ya send alot of cool shit man.  Merry christmas from my family to urs.
> 
> Got a 65 chevy truck.
> ...


 :biggrin: Merry Christmas, I had to go and get me a set of those brushes


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the gift from Southside Groovin:










Thanks Bro and Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

grimreaper69! thanks bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2009, 11:57 AM~16086496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you like it bro, the selection around here is limited.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* GLAD TO SEE THE HOMIES ENJOIN THE HOLIDAYS HERE.... Y'ALL GOT SOME AWESOME SHIT, GLAD I COULD PUT THIS TOGETHER FOR YOU GUYS THIS YEAR. IM OUT FOR THE DAY, HEADED TO THE SHOP TO DO SOME WORK, AFTER I DIG MY TRUCK OUT OF THE SNOW....*


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS TO MY EXCHANGE BUDDY FOR THE AWESOME CAR!!!








I COULDNT FIND WHO IT WAS FROM... THANK YOU THOUGH


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2009, 09:31 AM~16087499
> * GLAD TO SEE THE HOMIES ENJOIN THE HOLIDAYS HERE.... Y'ALL GOT SOME AWESOME SHIT, GLAD I COULD PUT THIS TOGETHER FOR YOU GUYS THIS YEAR.  IM OUT FOR THE DAY, HEADED TO THE SHOP TO DO SOME WORK, AFTER I DIG MY TRUCK OUT OF THE SNOW....</span>
> *




thanks for lettin me be a part of it this year and covering for me after the health problems i had.... i owe you homie....  

thanks to <span style=\'color:red\'>*airbrushmaster* for the 59 Impala hardtop kit, 1109s, and pumps


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

your welcome bro...im glad you like it... if you could keep me in mind when you build it i would like to see what you do with it...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I JUST HAD AN IDEA... WE SHOULD DO A BUILD OFF WITH THE KITS WE GOT FROM THE EXCHANGE AND IF YOU GOT MORE THEN ONE JUST PICK ONE... I THINK THAT WOULD BE AN AWESOME IDEA... JM2C


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

How many homies still have to open?Can my exchange homie from San Diego let me know if they got their exchange gift?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Dec 25 2009, 10:48 PM~16091490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 65 chevy truck & all the extra goodies bro!! It's gonna be a cool build! Thanks again!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 26 2009, 01:00 PM~16093975
> *Thanks for the 65 chevy truck & all the extra goodies bro!! It's gonna be a cool build! Thanks again!!
> *


Good to know you got it bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick outdid himself. I have ordered stuff from him in the past and he always hooks it up.....

Got the kit, seat belt material, subs, wiring detail and a set of 1109's....thank you and Merry Christmas to you....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* IM GLAD I COULD DO THIS FOR YOU GUYS, WE HAVE A GREAT GROUP OF PEOPLE HERE,GOOD TO SEE WE CAN COME TOGETHER AND PULL OFF THINGS LIKE THIS, HOPE YOU ALL HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS, ILL DO THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR TOO , KINDA MAKES ME HAPPY TO DO FOR OTHERS FROM TIME TO TIME-HEARSE



*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

glad u like the kit airbrushmaster


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So something got messed up here....

look at 39 old lownslow.. he has a 29 next to his name.. 29 is me.. 

How ever I got a gift from regalistic 27.. he was supposed so have 30 undercover impala.. 

Now what??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 26 2009, 08:46 PM~16097347
> *So something got messed up here....
> 
> look at 39 old lownslow.. he has a 29 next to his name.. 29 is me..
> ...


I'll check it out when i get home. I was typing fast , prolly a typo....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 10:52 PM~16097395
> *I'll check it out when i get home. I was typing fast , prolly a typo....
> *


hey rev
check it out and get back to me cause I did not send it out yet. I fucked up and did not make it in time so let me know who I need to send it too.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that might explain why i didnt get anything LOL......................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Your not alone undercover.......I still haven't recived anything!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 26 2009, 11:46 PM~16097347
> *So something got messed up here....
> 
> look at 39 old lownslow.. he has a 29 next to his name.. 29 is me..
> ...


that wqs the addy i got. sucks there was a mix up. but glab ya got yours phatras, hope you can use it. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Dec 27 2009, 02:05 AM~16099648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got mixed up on the ist....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 27 2009, 07:55 AM~16100025
> *Your not alone undercover.......I still haven't recived anything!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you to my LayitLow Exchange Buddy!! sweet kit


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i would like to thanks 93FULLSIZE FOR MY AWESOME GIFT.........YAAAAAAAAAYA. 









BOTH ARE REALLY COOL AND DIFFERENT KITS FOR ME. LOTS OF COOL PARTS INSIDE..  MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO AND HAPPY NEW YEAR..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 27 2009, 06:20 PM~16102824
> *i would like to thanks 93FULLSIZE FOR MY AWESOME GIFT.........YAAAAAAAAAYA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: HEY HOMIE I DIDNT SEND YOU THAT!!! :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 27 2009, 04:58 PM~16103516
> *:scrutinize: HEY HOMIE I DIDNT SEND YOU THAT!!! :0
> *



DID YOU SEND ME THIS ONE...?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 28 2009, 01:41 AM~16106988
> *DID YOU SEND ME THIS ONE...?
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:34 PM~16111111
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah thanks for the package bro....i got yours mixed up with el rafas package. :biggrin: i think thats an indication to stop uffin: :420: :yessad:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 28 2009, 03:50 PM~16111253
> *yeah thanks for the package bro....i got yours mixed up with el rafas package.  :biggrin: i think thats an indication to stop  uffin:  :420:  :yessad:
> *


LOLOL ITS ALL GOOD BRO!!! HOPE YOU LIKED IT AND HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:58 PM~16111302
> *LOLOL  ITS ALL GOOD BRO!!!  HOPE YOU LIKED IT AND HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE!!!!
> *



OH HELL YEAH BRO I LOVED IT..! ALL OF IT....THE MASKING TAPE WILL HELP ME OUT WHEN I WANT TO START TO MAKE SOME PATTERENED PAINT JOBS. THANKS AGAIN BRO. CANT WAIT TO BUILD IT......ITS GONNA BE SWEET....OH YEAH AND THOSE EXACTO BLADES CAME IN HANDY TO WAS RUNNING LOW. GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THROUGH THE NEW YEAR BRO.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 02:58 PM~16096019
> * I GOT WORD FROM  [email protected] THAT ROLLINOLSKOO WOULDNT BE ABLE TO PARTICIPATE THIS YEAR. I SAY BULLSHIT, I HAVE COVERED HIS GIFT FOR THIS EXCHANGE , HES A GOOD DUDE AND I DIDNT WANT HIM TO BE LEFT OUT!
> *




what happened???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm sent bro...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 28 2009, 07:45 PM~16117449
> *pm sent bro...
> *


thanks.... just wanted to make sure things were cleared....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks to the homie tunzafun for the sweet gift, thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my gift from Raystrey today.Got some sanding supplies,a set of 1113,a bilet column,2 sets of subs,a t.p.i set up,4 hydrualic pump and a polishing cloth.Thanx Ray.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2009, 05:22 PM~16123992
> *Thanks to the homie tunzafun for the sweet gift, thanks bro. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


glad u got it homie. sorry u had to wait so long. appreciate u understanding the whole situation


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

SO AM I EVER GOING TO GET MY GIFT OR SHOULD I JUST SAY FUCK IT AND NOT EXPECT ANYTHING ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 5 2010, 05:18 PM~16192076
> *SO AM I EVER GOING TO GET MY GIFT OR SHOULD I JUST SAY FUCK IT AND NOT EXPECT ANYTHING ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *





who was your exchange buddy?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ACCORDING TO THE LIST THEY POSTED UP REGALISTIC WAS SUPPOSED TO SEND ME A GIFT BUT HE SENT IT TO PHATRAS SO I DONT KNOW WHO WAS SUPPOSED TO SEND ME A GIFT I CONTACTED HEARSE VIA PM BUT DIDNT GET A REPLY BACK THIS WAS ABOUT A WEEK AGO.??????????? SO GOT ME ????????????????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I forgot to post what I got! I got 2 lindberg 61`s!!! Thanks again Bodine!

I already got one Mocked up.











also, Chawps got his gift from me too, not sure if he took any pics though.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 5 2010, 05:40 PM~16192238
> *ACCORDING TO THE LIST THEY POSTED UP REGALISTIC WAS SUPPOSED TO SEND ME A GIFT BUT HE SENT IT TO PHATRAS SO I DONT KNOW WHO WAS SUPPOSED TO SEND ME A GIFT I CONTACTED HEARSE VIA PM BUT DIDNT GET A REPLY BACK THIS WAS ABOUT A WEEK AGO.??????????? SO GOT ME ????????????????
> *


SORRY BRO... THE ADDY I GOT WAS FOR PHATRAS. dont want you to think i screwd you or anything. :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OLDLOW&SLOW HAD RICK AND HE SAID HE DIDN'T SEND YET. SO IF REGALISTIC GOT RICKS ADDY, OLDLOW&SLOW SHOULD HAVE UNDERCOVER'S. :biggrin: I FEEL BAD FOR UNDERCOVERIMPALA CAUSE HE HAD ME AND HE SENT ME A NICE GIFT. IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE HIM GET HIS. uffin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 5 2010, 01:43 PM~16192266
> *SORRY BRO... THE ADDY I GOT WAS FOR PHATRAS.  dont want you to think i screwd you or anything. :uh:
> *


DIDNT THINK THAT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WISH SOMEONE WOULD OF GOT BACK AT ME..........


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 5 2010, 09:33 PM~16195579
> *DIDNT THINK THAT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WISH SOMEONE WOULD OF GOT BACK AT ME..........
> *


hey homie 
I sent you a pm
we will get this figured out.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PM BROTHER............... Reverend Hearse HAS TO STRAIGHTEN THIS ALL OUT. IM PRETTY SURE MY ADDY NEVER WENT OUT TO ANYONE AND SOME ONES ADDY WENT OUT TWICE. CUZ IF OLD LOW&SLOW GOT AN ADDY IN MICH. THERE MIGHT BE SOMEONE WHO HASNT GOT SOMETHING BESIDES ME??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I got mine from regalistic.. So if old low has my addy he should in turn send it to UCimpala..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 6 2010, 10:39 AM~16202552
> *THANKS FOR THE PM BROTHER............... Reverend Hearse  HAS TO STRAIGHTEN THIS ALL OUT. IM PRETTY SURE MY ADDY NEVER WENT OUT TO ANYONE AND SOME ONES ADDY WENT OUT TWICE. CUZ IF OLD LOW&SLOW GOT AN ADDY IN MICH. THERE MIGHT BE SOMEONE WHO HASNT GOT SOMETHING BESIDES ME??????????????????????????????????????
> *


im on it. if anyone did not receive anything , please pm me, if anyone did not receive an addy, please pm me. i double and triple checked everything before the addys were send, but it looks like i made a mistake somewhere in the chain. i am sorry , i tried my absolute best to make this as smooth as possible.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2010, 01:54 PM~16203041
> *im on it. if anyone did not receive anything , please pm me, if anyone did not receive an addy, please pm me. i double and triple checked everything before the addys were send, but it looks like i made a mistake somewhere in the chain. i am sorry , i tried my absolute best to make this as smooth as possible.
> *


thats ok shit happens just let me know who to send too .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i got my gift today... Thanks old [email protected]


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 05:58 PM~16096019
> *NEVER GOT MINE WHAT HAPPENED*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I FINALY GOT MY GIFT TODAY,ILL POST PIC UP TOMMOROW! THANX HEARSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i know rollinoldskoo never got his either


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2010, 08:12 PM~16480787
> *i got my gift today... Thanks old [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome homie  
sorry for the delay.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 1 2010, 07:28 PM~16481694
> *NEVER GOT MINE WHAT HAPPENED
> *


I sent it out in NOVEMBER.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 4 2010, 02:01 PM~16512314
> *I sent it out in NOVEMBER.
> *


well i never received it bro PM me the address that you sent it too....you should have a tracking # if you sent it.......


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808+Feb 4 2010, 02:01 PM~16512314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16527231


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16527250
> *6001 W MISSOURI #117 GLENDALE AZ 85301
> *


YEA THATS MY ADDRESS I TOLD YOU TO PM IT BRO.....I NEVER RECEIVED IT HOMEBOY.....WHTS THE TRACKING # IF YOU SENT IT.................


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 08:58 PM~16527323
> *YEA THATS MY ADDRESS I TOLD  YOU TO PM IT BRO.....I NEVER RECEIVED IT HOMEBOY.....WHTS THE TRACKING # IF YOU SENT IT.................
> *


I have had so many deals since. I have no idea, where the tracking number is. Like I said sent it out in november. And only now it's been brought up. So,I just assumed you got it. All I had was the addy and not who it was. So I was not sure who to contact if it got received I aint here to FUCK anyone OVER. you want another package i'll send it. just don't go on and start shit in here like I fucking owe you the WORLD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 10:20 PM~16527577
> *I have had so many deals since. I have no idea, where the tracking number is. Like I said sent it out in november. And only now it's been brought up. So,I just assumed you got it. All I had was the addy and not who it was. So I was not sure who to contact if it got received  I aint here to FUCK anyone OVER. you want another package i'll send it. just don't go on and start shit in here like I fucking owe you the WORLD.
> *


 A HOMIE HE ASKED YOU TO PM HIM DETAILS, YOUR TAKING IT TO FAR. HE WAS JUST ASKING WHERE A CONFORMATION # IS.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, not yours to get into. By him posting all this on this page the way he is. Then I do the same. Right.?He could have taken it to PM before posting any of this shit on here. And TYPING in CAPS to insult me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAPS IS AN INSULT?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 09:20 PM~16527577
> *I have had so many deals since. I have no idea, where the tracking number is. Like I said sent it out in november. And only now it's been brought up. So,I just assumed you got it. All I had was the addy and not who it was. So I was not sure who to contact if it got received  I aint here to FUCK anyone OVER. you want another package i'll send it. just don't go on and start shit in here like I fucking owe you the WORLD.
> *


You've seen that I've been in here since before Christmas saying that I didn't receive mine along with everyone else that hadn't received theirs. You had the opportunity to say something before, but now that I put you on blast, you're turning it around on me. you know what, it's cool, you don't owe me anything.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 5 2010, 09:29 PM~16527683
> *CAPS IS AN INSULT?
> *


Typing in caps. in the computer world. is thought of a way of SHOUTING/INSULTING to another person ONLINE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SENSITIVE PEOPLE NOW DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 09:27 PM~16527665
> *Hey, not yours to get into. By him posting all this on this page the way he is. Then I do the same. Right.?He could have taken it to PM before posting any of this shit on here. And TYPING in CAPS to insult me.
> *


can you read homie i said pm me the address....... and you put it out their......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:32 AM~16527709
> *SENSITIVE  PEOPLE NOW DAYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







LOL........................................... oops.................... i mean lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16527760
> *LOL........................................... oops.................... i mean lol :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 5 2010, 09:32 PM~16527709
> *SENSITIVE  PEOPLE NOW DAYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You would be sensitive too if you had a day like i ,DID. but what ever ROCKS your boat to make you FEEL better. Bye, sticking your nose in other people BISNAZZ.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 09:32 PM~16527711
> *can you read homie i said pm me the address....... and you put it out their......
> *


Like I said in my other post. You could have PMED me too. Before you went out and ACCUSED me of not sending.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16527767
> *You would be sensitive too if you had a day like i ,DID. but what ever ROCKS your boat to make you FEEL better. Bye, sticking your nose in other people BISNAZZ.
> *


WHEN MY HOMIE TALKS TO ME ABOUT IT, THEN THAT MAKES IT MY BIZNAZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: I'M SURE HE AINT TRIPPIN YOU CAN KEEP WHAT YOU GAVE HIM HOMIE. HE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 09:37 PM~16527760
> *LOL........................................... oops.................... i mean lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL. Like I said. i had a BAD day. Piss Off. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 5 2010, 09:40 PM~16527792
> *WHEN MY HOMIE TALKS TO ME ABOUT IT, THEN THAT MAKES IT MY BIZNAZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:  I'M SURE HE AINT TRIPPIN YOU CAN KEEP WHAT YOU GAVE HIM HOMIE. HE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION!
> *


ok when your done SUCKING his nuts. then you can SHOUT at me. Like I said HOMIE.Not in here to FUCK anyone OVER. I sent it out. i for one KNOWS what it was like not to get my exchange. I never got my till almost a year later.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 10:41 PM~16527802
> *ok when your done SUCKING his nuts. then you can SHOUT at me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOMEONE GOT BUTT HURT!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 6 2010, 12:40 AM~16527794
> *LOL. Like I said. i had a BAD day. Piss Off.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: go get a hug foo! LOL


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 09:45 PM~16527846
> *:biggrin: go get a hug foo! LOL
> *


I tryed calling your *MOM*. but she not home.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 6 2010, 12:47 AM~16527864
> *I tryed calling your MOM. but she not home.
> *






now now................... no need to be YELLIN ! i heard ya fine


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 09:47 PM~16527875
> *now now................... no need to be YELLIN ! i heard ya fine
> *


NIKKA I'M SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok BIZNIZZ. Being taken cared of in the PM as we speak.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 6 2010, 12:48 AM~16527881
> *NIKKA I'M SORRY  :biggrin:
> *





its all good man!



I AINT MAD ATCHA :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 5 2010, 09:52 PM~16527909
> *Ok BIZNIZZ. Being taken cared of in the PM as we speak.
> *


id go edit that address. Fools gonna be sending him dirty mags and shit. Lmao.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 09:52 PM~16527910
> *its all good man!
> I AINT MAD ATCHA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2010, 09:55 PM~16527930
> *id go edit that address. Fools gonna be sending him dirty mags and shit. Lmao.
> *


DONE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:54 AM~16527929
> *
> 
> 
> ...






why you gotta tease man! :angry: 



wheres the rest?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 10:58 PM~16527959
> *why you gotta tease man!  :angry:
> wheres the rest?
> *


CABARET! :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 11:58 PM~16527959
> *why you gotta tease man!  :angry:
> wheres the rest?
> *


Fuck the rest, what's her #??????? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MARINATE @ Feb 5 2010, 09:40 PM) 
WHEN MY HOMIE TALKS TO ME ABOUT IT, THEN THAT MAKES IT MY BIZNAZZZZZZZZZZZ I'M SURE HE AINT TRIPPIN YOU CAN KEEP WHAT YOU GAVE HIM HOMIE. HE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION! 

ok when your done SUCKING his nuts. then you can SHOUT at me. Like I said HOMIE.Not in here to FUCK anyone OVER. I sent it out. i for one KNOWS what it was like not to get my exchange. I never got my till almost a year later.

ARE YOU GUYS ARGUEING?.............. :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:59 AM~16527964
> *CABARET! :wow:
> *






:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 5 2010, 11:00 PM~16527974
> *QUOTE(MARINATE @ Feb 5 2010, 09:40 PM)
> WHEN MY HOMIE TALKS TO ME ABOUT IT, THEN THAT MAKES IT MY BIZNAZZZZZZZZZZZ  I'M SURE HE AINT TRIPPIN YOU CAN KEEP WHAT YOU GAVE HIM HOMIE. HE WAS JUST ASKING A QUESTION!
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: WHAT UP SHOW MONSTER! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: grimreaper69, chris hicks


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

YEA THATS MY ADDRESS I TOLD YOU TO PM IT BRO.....I NEVER RECEIVED IT HOMEBOY.....WHTS THE TRACKING # IF YOU SENT IT.................
[/quote]


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:01 AM~16527994
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: grimreaper69, chris hicks
> *


 :wave: Damn ninjas. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuck that, whats HER adress... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: Oh yeah... :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fo sho :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i'd go in face first :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i aint skuuurd to get my nose wet :biggrin:  :boink: :run:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i aint skuuurd to get my nose wet  :biggrin:  :boink: :run:
> 
> 
> i know thats right!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:10 AM~16528114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u nikkas are makin me hungry over here! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I heard that! Put that shit on like a halloween mask! :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:28 PM~16534348
> *I heard that! Put that shit on like a halloween mask! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

someone ELSE has been in the cabaret lately ic... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay my life is already in a shambles's... And I think I developed a little porno addiction on the web, (over the past month) instead of being on layitlow I been cruzing around all these sites trying to get free smut movies. when I should just get it out of my head..
so now i come to layitlow for a minute? and what do I see? coochie shot's?
It's like the devil saying ( come back to us Markie) you know you want to!
just say no, no to the cyber hoe!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> okay my life is already in a shambles's... And I think I developed a little porno addiction on the web, (over the past month) instead of being on layitlow I been cruzing around all these sites trying to get free smut movies. when I should just get it out of my head..
> so now i come to layitlow for a minute? and what do I see? coochie shot's?
> It's like the devil saying ( come back to us Markie) you know you want to!
> just say no, no to the cyber hoe!
> ...


----------

